# Can PS4 9.03 be downgraded to 9.00?



## John2568 (Jan 23, 2022)

I see info on the net that it works but not sure if its fake


----------



## Milenko (Jan 23, 2022)

No, otherwise everyone would of done it and the idea of security updates would be pointless


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nope everything you see especially on YouTube saying 9.03 downgrade download here etc are fake.... just box the system up and wait till 9.03 is jailbroken


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 23, 2022)

No downgrade.


----------



## John2568 (Jan 23, 2022)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Nope everything you see especially on YouTube saying 9.03 downgrade download here etc are fake.... just box the system up and wait till 9.03 is jailbroken


thanks


----------



## Psd99 (Jan 25, 2022)

such a shame this can't be done.

how do the PS4 updates work, are they automatic or can u avoid them~?

just thinking ahead on how we can all avoid the next update in order to get the device jb'd up


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2022)

Psd99 said:


> such a shame this can't be done.
> 
> how do the PS4 updates work, are they automatic or can u avoid them~?
> 
> just thinking ahead on how we can all avoid the next update in order to get the device jb'd up


you can try the al azif dns or even just turn the internet off.


----------

